# Opticians



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Robbing Bastards.

Â£250 just for lenses, let alone frame costs on top [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Calling Hev....... :roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Should have gone to specsavers

:roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My last lot were Â£700 !


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTotal said:


> My last lot were Â£700 !


yes but worth every penny mate


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wait till I c u next Noddy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to a very nice optician in Edinburgh great service 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Send Miss P darn sarf please :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Robbing Bastards.
> 
> Â£250 just for lenses, let alone frame costs on top [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :evil:


250?!!  what kind of lenses did you order?

X ray specs?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Calling Hev....... :roll:


You called :wink:



wallsendmag said:


> went to a very nice optician in Edinburgh great service 8)


Why thank you dear Sir 

scavenger ~ ok, spill......... what exactly did you get? Prescription? single vision/bifocal/varifocal? if varifocal, what design of lens? lens material (normal plastic/thin/thinner/glass)? Gimme a clue. Tell me what you've got and I tell you the truth - no bull-shit 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Calling Hev....... :roll:
> ...


We can see right through your bull-shit Hev :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> We can see right through your bull-shit Hev :lol:


Who's your optician then?! 

I know I talk a load of crap most of the time ......... but when it comes to work, (as a few on here will testify) I'm 100% professional 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Tell it lke it is girl :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Tell it lke it is girl :lol:


lol - you know me! :lol: .. I always do :-*

Hev x


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Hev said:


> what exactly did you get? Prescription? single vision/bifocal/varifocal? if varifocal, what design of lens? lens material (normal plastic/thin/thinner/glass)? Gimme a clue. Tell me what you've got and I tell you the truth - no bull-shit
> 
> Hev x


Err, new glasses :-*

Single vision I guess. Prescription is -3.25/-4.00, 50% thinner lenses and that was it. I have no idea what they are made of nor what they have on them, I am pretty useless in that department, I just asked for the thinnest ones. The Vision Express lady did say they had stuff on them


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Do you think eyecare?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

scavenger said:


> Single vision I guess. Prescription is -3.25/-4.00, 50% thinner lenses and that was it. I have no idea what they are made of nor what they have on them, I am pretty useless in that department, I just asked for the thinnest ones. The Vision Express lady did say they had stuff on them


OK........
Single vision ~ no extra help needed for reading then? In that case, there is only so much you can do with lenses to bump up the price. As with everything in this world, you get what you pay for.

There are two ways in this world to make your lenses thinner. The first (and cheapest) is to make sure you choose a small frame. Your lenses are thicker at the outside edges rather than the middle. The more of this extra thickness you can get rid of, the better. The second way to make them thinner is by changing the material that your lenses are made from (as in your case).

Think back to your days of physics. Remember the term 'refractive index'? All spectacle lenses have a refractive index (whether plastic or glass). The higher the index, the thinner the lenses are. Unfortunately, the higher the index is, the higher the cost! Plastic lenses range in index from 1.49 (basic, bog-standard stuff) to 1.74. Glass lenses can go up to 1.9 but they have a problem in that the higher the index, the more dense the glass is (resulting in heavier lenses even though they are thinner ). I will rarely advise anyone to go for glass lenses these days since the benefit of the plastic is streets ahead of the glass.

With your prescription, you are just over the border-line that would justify spending extra cash to make lenses thinner (I work on -3.00 being the starting point). At the very least, I would suggest 1.6 for you (depending on the frame size - small frame and 1.6 would give the same result as large frame with 1.67 or 1.7).

V value is something else to be considered. This is the amount the lens will bend light (the rainbow effect round lighting). The higher the V value, the less colour fringing you get, therefore the sharper vision. Unfortunately, the higher index materials have lower V values :? - so everything is a compromise. Very few people notice the colour fringing but it has to be at the back of my mind. There is one particular manufacturer who makes a 1.6 lens with a brilliant V value (company is called Hoya - known for camera filters).

The 'stuff' on your lenses will be an MAR (multi-anti-reflection coating) - much like the coating on the Audi dashpod! This coating will help reduce (not eliminate) the reflections from car headlights, computer screens, flurc. lighting etc) and people looking at you will look directly at your eyes rather than the reflection of lights in your lenses. Basically they will make you glasses look better. Also incorporated with this coating is a hard coat. NOTE: this is not scratch-proof!!! The coating will help the lenses last longer but does not make them bomb-proof! Mainly helps with tiny surface scratches but will do nothing if you drop them on concrete. The majority of manufacturers are also adding in an anti-static coating too. Coated lenses tend to attract dust particles and smudges are more noticeable (sorry, you'll be cleaning them more often). The anti-static element means that the lens does not attract quite the same.

(little added advice about coated lenses) ~ don't expose the lenses to extremes of temperatures too much (ie blast of hot air from an oven). The plastic lens will expand and contract at a different rate from the coating. Eventually, the two will separate resulting in a crazy-paving effect on the lenses. Once this happens, they are knackered! Problem is, to begin with, it looks like a smudge on the lens .....so you try to clean it...... but the more you clean it, the worse it gets (the coating continues to flake off after the initial break has been made).

Most people recognise some of the top lens manufacturers... Nikon, Zeiss, Hoya....... (notice the camera connection?). As with everything else in this world, to a certain extent, you pay for a name. In my mind, there is not much to choose between these three (but that is my personal opinion). Nikon and Zeiss are renowned for being pricey and have yet to do anything startling in the development side for some time now. I really like Hoya lenses as I think they are reasonably priced and are a fantastic product. The single vision market is quite an even race as there is not much between them ....... with branded lenses I mean (coatings on branded lenses are far better!).

As for the price you paid........ I suppose it depends on the manufacturer. In my mind, it is a bit steep (especially if that is the lens only price) but if you asked for the thinnest and they are giving you 1.74, then it is not too bad. 1.74 is the newest plastic and hence there is a premium for 'the thinnest'...eventually it'll come down in price when they come up with a thinner one. To give you a comparison, I supply 1.6 plastic into a rimless frame for Â£250 all in (rimless frames are more expensive too due to the considerable more work and risk involved).

Hope this helps .......... sorry for going on a bit....... once I get started on something :roll:

Just be thankful it wasn't varifocals........... that would be a whole separate post!!!

Hev x 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> We can see right through your bull-shit Hev :lol:


And there was plenty of it wasn't there?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > We can see right through your bull-shit Hev :lol:
> ...












Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > We can see right through your bull-shit Hev :lol:
> ...


Treasure this moment ......... I don't often post sensible stuff :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh fug, and I have to put up with Captain Lens for 12 days in Feb! Let me bore you with home cinema and the physics behind that Hev. Can see the nights just slipping away.............

:wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

it's alright..you can always regale her with the operation of the clearing system, the inadvertance rule and Clayton's Case


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Oh fug, and I have to put up with Captain Lens for 12 days in Feb! Let me bore you with home cinema and the physics behind that Hev. Can see the nights just slipping away.............
> 
> :wink:


You can't wait to have me all to yourself!!! :lol:

I promise, no shop-talk .............. and I suspect it is not just the nights that will slip  

Hev x
(click on the link at the bottom of my sig if you wanna know more!)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> it's alright..you can always regale her with the operation of the clearing system, the inadvertance rule and Clayton's Case


huh????
<reverting to being blonde again!>

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > Single vision I guess. Prescription is -3.25/-4.00, 50% thinner lenses and that was it. I have no idea what they are made of nor what they have on them, I am pretty useless in that department, I just asked for the thinnest ones. The Vision Express lady did say they had stuff on them
> ...


You lost me after "........ As with everything in this world, you get what you pay for."

:lol:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Thankyou for the very indepth response Hev.

I picked some quite small Prada frames which if I remember correctly are half rimless, similar to my current ones.

I have have astigmatism in both eyes which makes contacts pointless as they continually move and just get on my tits (maybe I should put them in my eyes :roll: ) Not sure if that affects lens price either? Plus having worn glasses for 25 years I feel somewhat naked without them 

Anyroad up, as it's the flame room....

Robbing bastards :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > scavenger said:
> ...


She lost me after "OK........" :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

scavenger said:


> Thankyou for the very indepth response Hev.
> 
> I picked some quite small Prada frames which if I remember correctly are half rimless, similar to my current ones.
> 
> ...


I have just got contacts and am astigmatic in both eyes, very pleased with them.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


She had me at 'Hello'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Â£700!?! Just knock the bottom out of 2 jars, and Bob's your uncle = Â£0

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Scavanger ~ re the contact lenses - lens development is continual, nowt wrong with giving them another go (being astigmatic is no excuse)

Kell ~ YOU need your eyes tested....... I didn't say 'hello' 

The rest of you ~ fug off! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

glassesdirect.co.uk

Send 'em your prescription. Â£15. Job done.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Hev said:


> Kell ~ YOU need your eyes tested....... I didn't say 'hello'


Yeah mate, it was 'you called' but I was lost then too if it's any consollation!

H

P.S. Do they now make contacts that don't make my eyes hurt? (no, I'm ont vain, I just have a sensitive nose and can't wear specs!)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh, I see now Hev


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Girlfriend got glasses about 3 or 4 months ago and now complains her sight seems worse.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> Girlfriend got glasses about 3 or 4 months ago and now complains her sight seems worse.


Send her back to her usual Optician (or I can recommend certain Boots on certain days :wink: - give me a shout)

Hev x


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Most people recognise some of the top lens manufacturers... Nikon, Zeiss, Hoya....... (notice the camera connection?). As with everything else in this world, to a certain extent, you pay for a name.

[/quote] And will all know how much we have to pay for a complex
multi-element camera lens with loads of R. & D. . :roll:

*Now spill the beans Hev ...... tell us the mark-up on Frames *   

I don't need to wear glasses but tell me Hev, Why have you written
your long post in a small fuzzy font :?: :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Girlfriend got glasses about 3 or 4 months ago and now complains her sight seems worse.
> ...


Hi Hev it was through her work so it was Specsavers near Lothian road.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > johnnyboy said:
> ...


Nuff said :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

HighTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Most people recognise some of the top lens manufacturers... Nikon, Zeiss, Hoya....... (notice the camera connection?). As with everything else in this world, to a certain extent, you pay for a name.
> ...


No :lol: :wink:



HighTT said:


> I don't need to wear glasses but tell me Hev, Why have you written
> your long post in a small fuzzy font :?: :wink:


Just drumming up some business :lol:

Hev x


----------

